# Fractured ankle!! Begging for Success stories please :)



## Riverblade (5 September 2015)

Hi all long time lurker, don't often post but begging to hear everybodies sucess stories from broken ankles please! 
I have a ISH that i recently purchased who is amazing and everything i always wanted but we had a very unfortunate accident whilst xc schooling on tues which resulted in a badly fractured ankle thats now pinned and plated back together! 
I have been told 6 weeks in cast then go from there but what have your experiences been? 
Would be thankful for any stories as would like to be out competing asap!! 
TIA


----------



## Dave the dog (5 September 2015)

Yup 6 weeks then take it easy. I may give you a sudden limp in the winters to remind you to take it easy. Good luck


----------



## Bryndu (5 September 2015)

Not ankle...but foot....take Comfrey (knitbone) it works wonders at healing the bone....herbal tablets.
Good luck
Bryndu


----------



## MissMistletoe (5 September 2015)

All I will say is no matter how agonising, make sure you do all of the rehab/physio exercises (if applicable to your injury)

It will ensure a good long term prognosis of your joint healing and functioning correctly.


----------



## madginger (5 September 2015)

I had a bad compound fracture of my lower leg and ankle, 2 pins and 7 weeks in a cast!! That was back in April and I rode for the first time a month ago!!
It's very frustrating but keep your chin up and get physio as soon as you get your cast off and keep it up, it gets easier, good luck x


----------



## Hoof_Prints (5 September 2015)

not ankle, but I had a bad break of my foot, my horse landed on me falling over a jump and crushed my foot so hard hard it split open and  broke four metatarsals! Although I was sure I'd fractured my ankle slightly too, it was very black and swollen but they only x rayed my foot as they decided the ankle was ok...although initially the decided i had no breaks and tried to make me walk on the a+e floor with an open wound down to the joint , so I'm not entirely convinced by their diagnosis ! 

I was in cast for 5 weeks after surgery, then had a walking boot which was great as it helped build up my calf muscle again. I was told that plates are very beneficial in the healing process and make it much quicker, but you might feel it in the winter (i was given the option of a plate when I broke my wrist). I can't emphasize enough how important nutrition is, I lived on a strict diet of lean protein, lots of fruit and veg and no sugary rubbish, you can google what helps promote healing best. I did this for my foot and it healed up quicker and stronger than expected on the follow up x rays, and even quicker for my wrists - nobody placed any importance on nutrition while I was having treatment which confuses me as it is so vital when the body is under so much stress ! Hope you are not in too much pain and you have no complications


----------



## mynutmeg (5 September 2015)

I badly broke both ankles coming off my tb about 8 years ago. I had surgery to both, 8 weeks in cast for one and 3 months for the other. Used a wheelchair for 3 months and was on crutches for a further 3 months. I was told that I would continue to improve for up to 2 years (I did have a lot of soft tissue damage as well). I got 2 years of improvement and then I deteriorated and developed fairly severe arthritis. I had my first ankle fusion about 3 1/2 years after the accident and the second ankle was fused a couple of years later. I have on-going problems, partly due to the restricted motion from the fusion and partly from all the soft tissue damage.

I was riding at about 6 months past injury although had to ride without stirrups for a few months and now use flexi stirrups and toe cages. 

I would like to emphasis that I really did them very severely - my foot (the one I looked at) was at right angles to my leg in the wrong direction, however be aware that if you're injury involves the joint (fracture through the articular surface or dislocation involvement) then you are highly likely to develop arthritis in that ankle in the future (not normally as quickly as I did, usually a good 10-15 years later) but because of this I'd recommend using a good joint supplement.
Starting that now and adding in a calcium supplement will help to speed up the healing.

Also do your physio religiously!!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 September 2015)

I broke my anke (tib & fib) a few days before the Spring Bank Holiday, had it pinned and plated, cast on for 6  weeks, then physio.  I rode for the first time afterwards at the end of the October.  I was in my 50s, so probaby not brilliant at healing.  Athough I was warned about possible pain in cold weather, I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Riverblade (5 September 2015)

Thank you everybody! 
Well i had manage to dislocate and had a trimalleolar fracture which means I'd fractured all three bones in my ankle! Currently my OH is being very strict and reminding me that the better behaved i am now the sooner it will heal. 
Thank you again


----------



## CrazyMare (6 September 2015)

Do rest and behave. My dad (fit and well, Mid 50s) broke his last Monday, by Friday he had developed two significant DVTs and has not only six weeks in plaster ahead but three months of anticoag aftercare and treatment. 

He was trying to continue as before....


----------



## Girlracer (6 September 2015)

I dislocated and fractured my ankle in 3 places in 2013. I did it toward the end of May and got back on my horse mid August, however I don't think I could physically have done it much earlier. Although once I started riding I did get back to normal fairly quickly. I would say though that when the cast comes off even walking will be very difficult and for a long time pushing off the ground was impossible to do (I broke my right so had to get on from the 'wrong' side.  I was also pinned and plated but eventually I decided to have them out about 18 months later as was having a lot of issues.


----------



## stilltrying (7 September 2015)

Ouch!  Not quite as bad as yours but had a dislocated ankle & broken foot (horse wrenched my foot sideways by turning himself inside out in a tantrum...whilst i was on him!!)

Anyway, foot was too swollen to cast so had 10 x days non weight bearing with no cast, then a 3 x week cast.  Appreciate that wasn't 6 week but as soon as i could get a boot on i was back on the horse, within a couple of days of the cast coming off.  

However...best bit of advice i can give - get some physio soon as cast comes off.  I only had 1 session but it was really beneficial. Apparently initial re-injury post cast is common, but not just because of weakness.  All to do with proprioception, v important to reawaken the senses as soon as possible.  So every day i practiced standing on the dodgy leg on one foot - at first whilst hanging onto something! - to try and balance.  REALLY hard at first but got easier.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 September 2015)

stilltrying said:



			Ouch!  Not quite as bad as yours but had a dislocated ankle & broken foot (horse wrenched my foot sideways by turning himself inside out in a tantrum...whilst i was on him!!)

Anyway, foot was too swollen to cast so had 10 x days non weight bearing with no cast, then a 3 x week cast.  Appreciate that wasn't 6 week but as soon as i could get a boot on i was back on the horse, within a couple of days of the cast coming off.  

However...best bit of advice i can give - get some physio soon as cast comes off.  I only had 1 session but it was really beneficial. Apparently initial re-injury post cast is common, but not just because of weakness.  All to do with proprioception, v important to reawaken the senses as soon as possible.  So every day i practiced standing on the dodgy leg on one foot - at first whilst hanging onto something! - to try and balance.  REALLY hard at first but got easier.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I still walk barefoot in the house, and I don't wear walking boots because they are too thick for proprioreception.
I got DVT because I stopped moving and sat in a chair for hours, so elevate and don't be afraid to ask for advice from your senior consultant, A&E doctors are not experienced enough. Physiotherpist will give much better advice, so consult  them asap.


----------



## Maclinda (7 September 2015)

Broke my ankle in three places about four years ago. Pinned and plated and was in cast for six weeks.  Back riding six days after cast was off, back jumping two weeks later!!!!!!! I am very aware of ankle when riding and def have to ride one hole down on that side, but never stopped me doing everything I did before.  Definitely agree with advise on physio, I wasn't offered any and now I wish I had, and it does take awhile to get back into riding boots (I wore short boots and gaiters for a while) and high heels!!!!!!!!! Good luck &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## lamlyn2012 (7 September 2015)

Sorry to hear you have done this. I had a bimalleolar fracture four years ago and it has never been the same since, but fortunately has not affected my riding. For a while it did hurt sometimes when riding but haven't had that for ages now. Mine wasn't pinned or plaited and I have a very good range of movement (which many people don't have after this type of injury) but even so I do struggle when walking or standing for lengthy periods. With a dislocation you have ligament and/or tendon damage which are the biggest problem. I think early range of motion exercises are very important and would definitely find a first class physio, but it is also important not to over do it. I think I was swollen for around ten months but it will go down eventually, but probably not completely. There are many different types of ankle fracture which vary in severity so try not to compare too much. I would think you are quite young? so have age on your side which is a definite plus. Good luck with it and look after yourself and don't spend too much time Googling it, that's always worst case.x PS William Fox Pitt did his very badly at Weston Park many years ago and he definitely seems ok. X


----------



## Sarah_Jane (7 September 2015)

I broke mine about 10-12 years ago now and was about 12 weeks before I was riding again. It is pretty trouble free now although probably a good 20% less mobile and I ride with odd stirrup length however it doesn't effect my riding much. Agree physio is key even if you end up paying privately.


----------



## lamlyn2012 (7 September 2015)

Yes. Forgot about proprioception. Mine was left ankle and when I started driving again it was really weird because I struggled finding the clutch. I had been cleared by the hospital to drive by this time. I bought a wobble board to help with this and helps range of motion too. It benefited me a lot.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (7 September 2015)

Got bucked off out hunting and broke ankle. Can't exactly remember the terminology but I have a 6 inch scar down the inside of my right ankle!! Got pins in it. I was in cast for 6 weeks, went in for a review and the consultant said whip off the cast so walking after 6 weeks, had a few sessions of physio. Def. took about a year before I felt I was putting the same amount of pressure in both ankles in stirrups. Am fine now!!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (7 September 2015)

I badly broke my ankle in several places. The physio I had to do was really tough. The best thing I did was to ride asap on a very safe horse. Even went hunting! I felt like I would never be balanced again but all was fine. Putting weight on it out hunting was far better than any physio and helped me gain almost full movement.

It hurts if I wear heels which I rarely do, and usually if I do have had enough to drink to reduce any pain!!

Am sure in later life I will ache but so far so good. 

P's am in my 50s


----------



## Dave the dog (7 September 2015)

Well Riverblade it's all bad news isn't it. learn to walk on your hands or get some roller skates for the pop to the shop. ....No maybe not Hope it all mends well and the horse doesn't get to fat in the interim.


----------



## soulfull (8 September 2015)

I had mine pLated and pinned too.  Tibia was broken in 4places and the nibble bit on the inside broken right off.  So it DislocAted too.   Luckily no soft tissue damage to spexkbof.  So 6 weeks in a cast and back riding at 8wks with dr"s ok

Unfortunately mine had been pinned wrongly so collapsed and 18m later I had to have a full ankle replacement.   That slipped and had to have another one

That was 3 years ago and I'm pretty good now


----------



## NaeNae87 (9 September 2015)

My friend broke her ankle a few years ago, and although it no longer hurts her, she does find it harder to keep that heel down and in a "correct" position.

My instructor broke his over 12 months ago. He was back in the saddle before he should have been, but rode stirrupless. He still has a bit of a limp but I suspect he didn't follow doctor and surgeon advice 100% to the letter.... Do what the docs tell you, take it easy and do your rehab. Comfrey will help too


----------



## Natch (12 September 2015)

I did the triple too. Plate, 6 screws and a pin which was removed after a couple of months. 18 months later I had the plate removed and a floating lump of bone they hadn't found the first time wired back down. Didn't have a regular ride at the time (I slipped on ice!) So got on a horse about 6 months or a year after the fall. Consultant warned me it'd take 2 years to feel normal and it pretty much did.4 years later I am riding regularly and it's  Not a problem to me.


----------

